# Was macht Ihr mit Euren Slayer-Bikes???



## el Lingo (14. Februar 2006)

Bin ein bisschen neugierig, wie Ihr mit Euren Slayer-Bikes so umgeht. Fahrt Ihr mehr Tour, seid Ihr All-Mountain-Biker oder laßt Ihr es etwas mehr krachen? Ich kann mich nie so recht entscheiden, mal darf es ne Tour im Harz sein, mal ein paar Trails und auf der Freeride-Strecke in Willingen läuft es auch recht gut...
Ich tue auch ein paar Bilder dazu, damit Ihr Euch ein Bild machen könnt.
Also, laßt mal hören!

Meik


----------



## iNSANE! (14. Februar 2006)

Gute Fotos was die Action anbetrifft. Aber ich denke das duerfte noch alles im Rahmen sein fuer was das Slayer gedacht ist. Meiner Erfahrung werden die meissten Slayer die ich kenne aber im All Mountain Bereich eingesetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## philsyncro (14. Februar 2006)

das da:
http://media.putfile.com/bikeski-first-run

sonst alles, von Biken mit den Herren Nachbarn: 70 km Asphalt und Waldwege, bis zu kleinen Downhill-Einlagen und Drops <2m. 
- davon hab ich leider kein Video, nur ein Röntgenbild vom gebrochenen Schlüsselbein.

Gruß Phil


----------



## el Lingo (14. Februar 2006)

Das Video ist mal klasse! Und zu dem Schlüsselbein kann ich nur folgendes sagen: welche Narbe willst Du von mir sehen? die von der OP der linken oder der rechten Schulter...


----------



## el Lingo (16. Februar 2006)

Und sonst fährt hier keiner ein Slayer? Das kann ich gar nicht glauben!!!
Der Friedel-Dings hat doch auch eins, da bin ich auch neugierig, was der so damit anstellt...


----------



## philsyncro (16. Februar 2006)

SlayerUnldt schrieb:
			
		

> Das Video ist mal klasse! Und zu dem Schlüsselbein kann ich nur folgendes sagen: welche Narbe willst Du von mir sehen? die von der OP der linken oder der rechten Schulter...


Bei mir wars 2x die linke, aber beide Male ohne OP wieder zusammengebastelt...

Die anderen fahren ihre Slayer glaub´ nicht. 

G Phil


----------



## Dome_2001 (16. Februar 2006)

SlayerUnldt schrieb:
			
		

> Und sonst fährt hier keiner ein Slayer? Das kann ich gar nicht glauben!!!
> Der Friedel-Dings hat doch auch eins, da bin ich auch neugierig, was der so damit anstellt...



Ich fahre erst seit Anfang Februar mein Slayer :-( Konnte daher noch nicht viel Fahren. Aber Freeriden war ich schon .... und es war einfach geil!!!!


----------



## Matze_E. (16. Februar 2006)

Moinsen,
ich fahre auch ein Slayer  
Wie ich damit umgehe? Eigentlich ganz unspektakulär, All Mountain halt.

Gruß
Matze E.


----------



## All-Mountain (17. Februar 2006)

Ich fahre mit meinem 2005er Slayer auch hauptsächlich Touren (Bayrische Alpen, Dolomiten, Gardasee). 
UND 
ich fahre immer lieber, und immer öfter knifflige, technische Trails damit.

Das nennt man wohl "All-Mountain" (wie kann es auch anders sein bei meinem Nic)


----------



## el Lingo (17. Februar 2006)

ja, all mountain, es will immer mehr grobes gelände, damit es sich mal richtig austoben kann.
@matze bin auch öfter im harz unterwegs, vielleicht sollten wir mal zusammen los. ist doch immer lustiger in einer großen gruppe. einer macht was, der nächste ein bisschen mehr...

Slayer rules!


----------



## Rocklandbiker (17. Februar 2006)

Ich .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocklandbiker (17. Februar 2006)

Ich nehms mit ins Bett. Ansonsten steht´s neben meinem Schreibtisch. Weil zum Fahren möchte ich es nicht wirklich nehmen. Man stelle sich vor ich stürze mit dem Teil. Nicht auszudenken. Nee das ist es mir wirklich nicht wert


----------



## el Lingo (17. Februar 2006)

oh oh, selbst früher mit meinem vertex t.o. bin ich ordentlich gefahren und auch mal gestürzt. vielleicht möchte dein hot rod ja gerne mal umfallen und im dreck liegen???
postet doch mal fotos, ob während der fahrt oder wie auch immer!
bin gespannt...


----------



## All-Mountain (17. Februar 2006)

Mein Slayer im Rohzustand...




...frisch zusammengebaut...




..beim Sightseeing am Lago...




...macht einen Freudenwheelie in den Dolomiten...




...im rauhen Geläuf...





Leute, ich freu mich auf den Frühling


----------



## santa_cross (18. Februar 2006)

was ich an rocky mountain scheizze finde ?!!!! kann ich euch sagen - das sie DIESE slayer rahmen nicht mehr bauen !!!!!!


----------



## Condor (18. Februar 2006)

Der Friedenau-Freer hat doch auch ein Slayer?


----------



## hotspice (18. Februar 2006)

hi leute ich habe selbiges schwarze slayer 70, bin auch nur all mountain gefahren in 16,5 zoll, finde nur leider keine bilder im moment. habe es ehr leicht aufgebaut für lange tagestouren auch mal auf singletrails unterwegs.

falls wer interesse hat ich will den rahmen demnächst verkaufen, schon klar gehört hier nicht her, aber ihr seid ja auch alle wild auf das teil. übrigens ich will mir das neue slayer kaufen    

könnt euch ja mal per mail melden bei interesse.

so long.

PS: mir ist gerade eingefallen das in meiner gallerie hier ein paar pics sind  hinschauen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## @ndy (18. Februar 2006)

Das mach ich mit meinem Slayer:
 






Keep the rubber side down


----------



## Rocklandbiker (18. Februar 2006)

Die Typen sind doch alle blau......... och das sind/ist ja immer der gleiche........Wie geht denn das ? Hast Du dich geklont ?


----------



## Rocklandbiker (18. Februar 2006)

schönes [email protected] all


----------



## santa_cross (18. Februar 2006)

zum glück hast du jetzt die atlas drauf , da kann man mal sehen wie hässlich shimaNo auf nem rocky ausschaut !!!!


----------



## przybo (18. Februar 2006)

Hallo.
Also ich fahre kleine Touren...........

http://www.przybo.de/Bild-422.JPG


----------



## el Lingo (18. Februar 2006)

Da stimme ich zu, an ein Rocky gehört gefälligst auch Race Face! Kommt ja im Grunde auch aus dem gleichen Hause...


----------



## All-Mountain (18. Februar 2006)

SlayerUnldt schrieb:
			
		

> Da stimme ich zu, an ein Rocky gehört gefälligst auch Race Face! Kommt ja im Grunde auch aus dem gleichen Hause...


Das dachte ich auch mal und hab mir damals an mein Element ein Turbine-Kurbel drangeschraubt. 
Ich hatte dann aber derartige Probleme mit den Kurbeln (ständig sich lösende Schrauben) das ich mir 2004 die XT-Kurbeln drangebaut habe. Die waren deutlich steifer (dank integrierten Innenlager), leichter und preislich ein echtes "Schnäppchen".
Naja, wenn ich mir aber die neue Generation der RF-Kurbeln so anschaue komme ich schon ins grübeln, ob ich der Marke RF nochmal eine Chance geben sollte....
Das bezieht sich nur auf die RF-Kurbeln. Bei Sattelstützen, Lenker usw. gibts für mich auch nix anderes als RF.


----------



## blaubaer (19. Februar 2006)

momentan fahr ich mit meinem Slayer v.2003 überhaupt nichts  da bei der gabel die buchsen, rechts, ausgeschlagen sind und dies erst nach einem halben jahr, dies ist vieleicht auch ein zeichen wie hart ich teils mein slayer rann nehme 

aber meisten spass macht es, wie es @All-Mountain schrieb 



> und immer öfter knifflige, technische Trails damit.



vorallem da mir in letzter zeit so der hinterbau irgendwie schwammig vorkommt, hauptsächlich auf schnellen trails


----------



## @ndy (20. Februar 2006)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Die Typen sind doch alle blau......... och das sind/ist ja immer der gleiche........Wie geht denn das ? Hast Du dich geklont ?



Jo alleine fahren war irgendwie langweilig  

So macht es schon mehr Spaß...

Keep the rubber side down


----------



## fashizzel (20. Februar 2006)

servus, ich hab ein slayer 2002, bis jetzt haelt es alles sehr gut aus, bevor ich mein npj jimny hatte bin ich sogar ein bischen street mit dem slayer gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (21. Februar 2006)

Super Fotos! Da fährt einer ein Rocky, wie es am liebsten gefahren wird! Echt gut...


----------



## SlayMe (22. Februar 2006)

Ich fahre mit meinem 03er Slayer zur Arbeit - wenn ich es schaffe früh genug aufzustehen.  
Leider steht es sonst viel im Keller   denn ich habe fast nie Zeit für Touren oder schöneres.
Bilder habe ich nur auf meinem alten Rechner und ich bin zu faul die jetzt rüberzuziehen.


----------

